#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Process Plant Commissioning: A User Guide

## heman_t

hi friends!



has any1 seen this book?


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This handbook is ideal for the non-specialist, providing advice and guidance on how to set about the problem of commissioning a new plant or a modification to an existing plant. The title also addresses possible problems during commissioning, such lack of attention to detail and control of sub-contractors.


Subjects
Chemical plants, Production engineering, Chemical process control


More details
Process Plant Commissioning: A User Guide
By David Horsley, Institution of Chemical Engineers (Great Britain)
Published by Institution of Chemical Engineers (IChemE), 1998
ISBN 0852953984, 9780852953983
115 pagesSee More: Process Plant Commissioning: A User Guide

----------


## mehul10941

i wants unisim v3.70 or v3.50 *****

----------


## mehul10941

> hi friends!
> 
> has any1 seen this book?
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



i want unisim v3.70 or v3.50 *****

----------


## Assylbek

Hi, 
Does anyone have this book, if yes can you upload it.
Thanks a lot.
regards

----------


## Devkumar

Dear All

Pls help me for finding *unisim v3.70 or v3.50 ******

Thank you,

Pankaj

----------


## salah

Salam alikoum!
Does any one have documents on OPERCOM commissioning methodology and ICAPS commissioning soft used by TOTAL company, I would be thankful!

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi,
Dear Friends,

Find here a link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] with PRECOMMISSIONING PROCEDURE of JGC. The procedures included are as below
1.	TIGHTNESS TEST
2.	AIR BLOWING
3.	STEAM BLOWING
4.	MECH RUNNING TEST OF PUMPS
5.	FLANGE BOLT TIGHTENING
Regards.

----------


## Kamel

Thanks npsrinivasarao,
Could you please update this document on other sites.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Kamel,
Kindly elaborate by what you *"on other sites"* please.

----------


## RREEZZAA

i think kamal got the same problem that i have with this uploaded file in specific website;
each time i want to download i receive irrelevant information and finally no chance to download.

please upload in different website with free access.

thanks in advance

----------


## vijai26678

Sir, Please  upload the file once again, the pre commissioning procedure.
Also safety to be considered in pneumatic test, cardboard blasting.

----------


## nesbm0

Please upload again

----------


## cornel persinaru

at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] the details of OPERCOm/ICAPS could be found

See More: Process Plant Commissioning: A User Guide

----------


## cornel persinaru

the OPERCOM/ICAPS infos on web sites are very scarce.
who could give me a clue about a valuable thread?

----------


## Ibrahim23

Please reupload

----------


## mekkisam

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

